# Fertilizing Challenge



## PlantNewb (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello,
I just set my tank up (29g) about two weeks ago. I planted densely with nutrient absorber plants such as hornwort, watersprite, and a few stem plants. After about one week, I started to notice diatom algae, so I added some ottos and two days later that problem was eliminated. Since then, brown hair algae (extremely easy to remove, but unsightly) and some green spot algae shows up daily. In order to keep the algae controlled, I usually remove it manually every 3 days and do a 50% water change. Here's the fun part:

I do not live in the US or Canada currently, and I am having A LOT of trouble getting fertilizers. I've looked for fleet enema, KNO3, KH2PO4, you name it. It seems that the only way I can control algae is to do very frequent large water changes.

Here's on what I currently count on for fertilizing:
* Seachem Flourish Comprehensive
* Seachem Iron
* Seachem Excel
* Vita Flora (3g of Potassium and 150mg Iron for every 100ML)
* Water Changes :neutral: 

Is there any way I can use a combination of these fertilizers to keep my plants happy and to control algae? I read that potassium is one of the key nutrients that wont cause algae, and thus I got Vita-Flora. I haven't started dosing anything, but the plants are growing nicely and pearling.

Here's some water parameters:
PH: 6.8-7.2
KH: 12 degrees
CO2: Ranges from 30ppm to 40ppm (DIY Yeast)
Light: 2 65 Watt CF 6700 (about 4.1 wpg) One 65 Watt bulb is on for 11 hours and the other bulb is on for 4-5 hours (reduces wpg to about 2.1)
Substrate: 100% Flourite

Thanks everyone


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First of all remember that your tank is newly set up and algae is common in such.

Do you have test kits to test your N03 & P04?... If so post your results.

I'm assuming that the plants are lacking nitrates since you have hair algae & lacking phosphates due to the green spot algae. Maintaining N03 at between 5-10ppm & P04 at 0.5 to 1ppm is usually suggested.

I don't know where you live but maybe you can find the ferts you need on-line. Our sponsor Greg Watson sells KN03, however I'm not sure he can ship to where you live. Contact him to see.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe try keeping both lights on for the full duration of the photo period. I have a 37 gallon, with 130 watts and thats what i do with good results. When I first ordered the lights, one bulb came broken and I only had one bulb in for a couple weeks. I got some diatoms as well. Keep it high light/high co2....


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, I'm pretty sure Greg ships almost everywhere. The only thing he cannot ship though is KNO3. The other chemicals are not a problem.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

Laith said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure Greg ships almost everywhere. The only thing he cannot ship though is KNO3. The other chemicals are not a problem.


Laith is right ... at last count, so far, I have shipped to 21 different countries ...

While I don't personally recommend the PMDD Pre-Mix, it seems to make it through customs just fine ...

Greg


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

If everything else can be bought from Greg, then feeding the heck out of fish takes care of NO3


----------

